# CO2 Regulator



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm in the market for a new co2 regulator after my milwaukee decided to stop working. I came across people DIYing it and getting some heavy duty regulators. 

Does anyone know where to purchase Matheson or Victor brand regulators or any high quality regulator? Google doesn't show it anywhere. 

My last resort is getting the dual stage one from JLaquatics


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Well, there is for sure still a difference between made in USA and China / Taiwan when it comes to regulator. You won't see a China/Taiwan regulator in any decent welding shop.

KMW has a bin of used ones for $35 ea if you want try your luck.


----------



## sumbeachsumwhere (Apr 24, 2010)

check out http://www.barrreport.com/


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

I know what I need to build it. Just looking to find the parts now. Can I just go to welding places and ask them???


----------



## szavi (Nov 21, 2010)

I would. Places like Air Liquied, Paxair, Blue sheild welding, KMS tools, Summit tools, are places that sell welding kits and gauges. I'd check first with Air Liquied. You should be able to get a new reg, then just plug and play your solenoid/needle valve.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Air Liquid will have for sure but big $.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

KMS doesn't have any in case anyone else is looking. I've picked up one from J&L but I'm still going to look around before I open it.


----------

